# Whole House Water Filtration



## Saurus (Nov 22, 2016)

Does anyone have, or know of someone who has installed a Whole House Water Filtration System in their home?

Moving into a new property early 2018 in Cambridgeshire, where the water is as harder than a coffin nail. 
Looking at options for filtering/softening the water, before it goes through boiler/appliances/pipework.

We use a Brita jug for filling the kettle where we are now and this has helped scale build-up a lot. So was just thinking about options for filtering the main supply.

Any help/pointers are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Been looking for similar solutions myself, as only an hour ish up the road. 
Did you find anything suitable? I found a few with core filters but they need replacing every year and it soon adds up, I’ve seen ones in homes I’ve worked on that are plugged in and use and electric current to filter followed by a swirl pot but can’t seem to find them now.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

A water softener is the solution on all water sources apart form the one you drink from.

DI will cost you a bomb!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.kinetico.co.uk/products/water-softeners

I tried the electric wrap around the pipe type devices and they simply do not work.


----------

